

Space Shuttle Endeavour photographed as it docks with the ISS - mrseb
http://www.extremetech.com/article2/0,2845,2386573,00.asp

======
mrseb
Direct link to the NASA gallery:
[http://www.nasa.gov/mission_pages/station/multimedia/e27depa...](http://www.nasa.gov/mission_pages/station/multimedia/e27depart.html)
(delicious 6000*4000 photographs)

